# P345 rattle sound



## MrJport10 (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe someone who reads this could help. When shaken just slightly a very small rattle sound comes from what I guess is the area of the firing pin. Is this normal? Can be heard anytime, magazine in or out, safety engaged or not.. I assumed it was something to do with the firing pin block, or what ever the mechanism that disengages the firing pin in safe is called. 

Any help?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't tell you what it is, but mine does it to and my gun functions flawlessly.


----------



## MrJport10 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good to know.. i had FTF 2-3 times when I first got the gun but that could have been the cheap ammo, and/or wasn't lubricated properly when I first got it. Ever since I've cleaned and lubricated it myself its been perfect.


----------

